# glass and plastic restoration.



## 2925 (Dec 11, 2007)

I want to get my turns and e-code lenses back to a shinier state. What's the method for this?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: glass and plastic restoration. (2925)*

Cerium oxide is used to polish glass. Can be had for under $10 on-line or locally.
If you have pitted glass you'll need to search on-line for instructions. I haven't polished pitted glass lenses.

If you have pitted plastic lenses you'll need to sand them.
For plastic I've used 1000 to 2000 grit wet sandpaper.
Final polish done with a plastic polishing compound to bring back the shine.


----------



## 2925 (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks for the tip, I'll try this out next weekend.


----------

